# Mystery Snails & Breeding Questions



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

So, I have a 10 Gallon planted setup, with about 40 Golden Mystery Snails. 
I have left about 3 inches of area for them to lay their egg clutches. I also am feeding them once daily with algae wafers and shrimp pellets alternating. I also supplement them with calcium once a week. 

My question is how long before they will breed? It's been about 3 weeks and no eggs. I guess maybe I am used to the rabbit like breeding of other hermaphrodite snails. I know that Mystery snails aren't so is there anything I should do to help them along?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How big are the snails? Mine didn't start breeding till after about 4 months.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Yikes lol, they are marble or larger.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine were just a little larger than a quarter.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you!, I should have a few ready soon then (I hope)!


----------

